# Roddy Gabel USFWS in New Hampshire!



## Gcroz (Feb 25, 2013)

For all you orchid lovers out there, Roddy Gabel of USFWS is set to speak at the July 13th meeting of the New Hampshire Orchid Society. His topic will be "Legal Collection of Wild Orchids and the _kovachii_ Case."

Having just gone through many weeks of CITES meetings, Mr. Gabel will have a fascinating talk and will be available for questions. We, at NHOS, look forward to seeing you!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2013)

Please remind us of this closer to the date of the event, thanks.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 25, 2013)

I shall try... but please put it on your calendar now!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2013)

heck, I'm hoping not to be in jail for CITES violations at that time! :evil:


----------



## gonewild (Feb 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> heck, I'm hoping not to be in jail for CITES violations at that time! :evil:



Then you will already be friends with Roddy! I'm sure he will let you out to attend his talk.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 25, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Then you will already be friends with Roddy! I'm sure he will let you out to attend his talk.



.. maybe handcuffed directly to the speaker


----------



## gonewild (Feb 25, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> .. maybe handcuffed directly to the speaker



As an example!.....USFW show and tell time.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 25, 2013)

Despite the negativity here, we're so happy to have a ranking officer with the USFWS come and speak to us. It will be an illuminating discussion and a rare opportunity for the orchid community!

G. Crozer
Vice President
New Hampshire Orchid Society


----------



## gonewild (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry I don't see anything said as negative? I've spoken with Roddy several times and he is a very well informed agent and has the desire to help people understand the law. It is his job to enforce the CITES law that Eric "jokingly" implied he might violate. I guess if Eric gets caught that would be negative.

Roddy will give a great presentation, I wish I could attend.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry, Lance, I think that jokes about arrest and such, innocent as they may be, constitute negativity. But perhaps that is just my understanding of what was written, and I admit not getting internet nuance.

Should be a very worthwhile talk...


----------



## rangiku (Feb 26, 2013)

I see good-natured joking here. Going to have to do an internet humor transplant at our next board meeting, George. 

We should have Roddy autograph the copy of Scent of a Scandal that you so graciously donated to our library. Glen Decker, too.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 26, 2013)

rangiku said:


> I see good-natured joking here. Going to have to do an internet humor transplant at our next board meeting, George.
> 
> We should have Roddy autograph the copy of Scent of a Scandal that you so graciously donated to our library. Glen Decker, too.



Yep... I do need that transplant. I have a horrible time telling inflection on the net!

Any doctors on this site?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2013)

Gcroz said:


> Yep... I do need that transplant. I have a horrible time telling inflection on the net!
> 
> Any doctors on this site?



though my intention was completely to provide humor by reviewing some of the historical border crossing antics etc by a certain member here, I can see maybe a bit that our jesting might have seemed to detract from the presentation that you told us about. sometimes in a rush to humor, other sensibilities can be missed at times. I would be very interested in seeing the presentation myself, and should have written that before I chimed in with the pokey stick!   that might have indicated that my primary interest was towards the speaker/presentation (though to be fair sometimes there is a tendency to joke towards that member, maybe because they invite it somewhat, themselves  ) all in good humor


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm innocent! 
watch the next thing I post.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 26, 2013)

Arrrgh! I wish I could be there. I've wanted to hear him speak for a while now. How'd you book him? Just ask? Does he do public speaking often?


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 26, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> though my intention was completely to provide humor by reviewing some of the historical border crossing antics etc by a certain member here, I can see maybe a bit that our jesting might have seemed to detract from the presentation that you told us about. sometimes in a rush to humor, other sensibilities can be missed at times. I would be very interested in seeing the presentation myself, and should have written that before I chimed in with the pokey stick!   that might have indicated that my primary interest was towards the speaker/presentation (though to be fair sometimes there is a tendency to joke towards that member, maybe because they invite it somewhat, themselves  ) all in good humor



Fault is mine. I'm terrible at determining a lot of things on the net, inflection and intent being two of them. Also, I don't want anyone who might be watching to think that I'm making light of Roddy. Of course, that is just in case the PTB are watching this lol


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 26, 2013)

mormodes said:


> Arrrgh! I wish I could be there. I've wanted to hear him speak for a while now. How'd you book him? Just ask? Does he do public speaking often?



To book him, I simply emailed him and asked. It was hard to find a date because he has a very busy schedule. From what I can tell, he does not do a great deal of public speaking due to his job and demands on his time. Seems like a very nice fellow from the emails I exchanged with him.


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2013)

Given all the past discussions of CITES interpretation by the US, maybe someone in attendance could take notes and publish here. Would also love to hear his comments on policy differences between US and Canada/EU, such as importation of Appendix I flasks...


----------



## rob (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, is CITIES actually enforced? Hard to tell by plants offered at AOS shows, member growers and ebay. Sorry to be flip but really,the genie is not only out of the bottle but has sold it!
Rob


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2013)

well, it's probably enforced when something is presented to be examined... probably lots of people buying stuff from chinese sites that ship things with no labels or inspection stickers saying that there are plants inside


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

rob said:


> Wow, is CITIES actually enforced? Rob


 To the point of stupidity, yes.


----------

